# Furniture to donate - any charity organisations collect?



## newseeker1 (17 Nov 2008)

Hi 
Are there any charity organisations in the greater dublin/kildare/meath areas that will come to your house and pick up furniture that is in good condition that  you want to donate free of charge 

Thanks


----------



## Brianne (18 Nov 2008)

Try this site, got rid of loads of furniture using it. Very satisfacory.
Your local St Vincent de Paul Society will take it if they have an immediate need. However, most of them don't store furniture so not much use if you want stuff out of the house. On the above site, the recipient has to collect.
.http://www.jumbletown.ie/forums/index.php


----------



## greenfield (18 Nov 2008)

also dublinwaste.ie - free trade section


----------



## ClubMan (18 Nov 2008)

Sunflower Recycling's Busybees operation seem to collect.


----------

